# Thorny Ridge Lil Blue Lily kidded - pics added



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Lily kidded this morning with quads. One female and 3 males. I will have to get pictures later. My main computer is an apple and it won't accept my camera software so I have to fire up the old Gateway to do pictures and then I can transfer them to my apple.

Anyway - is it possible for them to be pregnant from 2 different males? Two of the boys' faces look just like Omo and they are buckskin. The other little male is black with a little white and the female is a replica of mom but has wattles. Egor is black and white and has wattles. So I'm thinking two are from Omo and two are from Egor.

Where would I send DNA blood samples? With the alpacas, all I have to do is send everything in to ARI and they take care of it. Plus ARI has DNA cards that we just drop the blood on the cards so it is really easy to mail in.

Man what a day! Birth was textbook with no problems. Waiting to see nursing but kids are up and around. Pictures some time tonight.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you saying she exposed to 2 different bucks during the same cycle? One of my NDs has very colorful kids, consistently trips, that have all looked entirely different. But I know she's only exposed to one buck per year.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 12, 2011)

quads? wow! I am so jealous.. I only ever got triplets!  was she exposed to two different bucks?  I am betting that they are just a vast aray of coloring.. and her lines carry lots of color!  It amazes me how different kids can come out.. last year I had triplets.. one was black with moonspots, one was red and white and one was grey/black agouti (like Lily)  I have also had does kid in the past and the kids come out neither the color of the dam or the buck!  go figure!  I can't wait to see pix!  Give Lily a hug and kiss and tell her I said great job!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, it is possible if they're double exposed.  ADGA's website has the info you need on DNA testing (if they're ADGA registered.)


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, can happen.

Does the doe not have wattles??


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I forgot...

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*_

I'm a gramma!  I'm a gramma!  I can't wait to see these babies, and neither can DH, who has a special attachment to Omo!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Lily was purposely exposed to Omo. Egor is an escape artist and did escape during the same time that Omo bred Lily. The doeling has wattles, that is why I suspect two different bucks.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Kate meant, does the dam not have wattles?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

No, the dam does not have wattles. Only Egor has wattles.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it dominant, Kate?  If they can't carry them without expressing it that would answer your question right there!  Looking forward to pics of the little cuties.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I think one parent has to have them...kinda like blue eyes.  Whoopsie, Karen!  Bad boy, Egor!  Sounds like he has been naughty a lot!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll tell you, he was one goat that I had a heck of a time keeping him where he should be. Plus he was small enough to get through small openings so just when I thought I had the girls pen all fixed, he'd find another place to get in through.

Here are the pics. I decided I couldn't wait till tonight. I will have to try and get better pics tomorrow. Some of them turned out blurry when I thought they were ok. By the way, I will have to wait and see if any of them are polled. Lily is polled.

Lily and all 4






doe#1 - black/gray with partial white belly band, frosted ears and nose, wattles, brown eyes









buck#2 - buckskin with white band, white star on head, blue eyes, frosted ears









buck#3 - buckskin, white star on head, frosted ears, brown eyes









buck#4 - black with white, frosted ears, blue eyes


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 12, 2011)

awww so cute!!!! love those markings!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

Buckskin #1 is cute cute cute!  Big congrats on QUADS!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! Of course I wish the number of females was higher than males but so far everyone seems to be healthy and doing well so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 12, 2011)

YAY!! Congratulations on the 4 healthy happy kids!!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 12, 2011)

Woo Hoo! A huge congrats on quads! Sooo cute!

Any pics of how big the doe was before she kidded?

Lol, yup, very possible to have different sires to kids in the same litter. There are mulitple eggs ovulated at the same time so if more then one buck breeds her while fertile the litter can have more then one daddy. Depends on which swimmers win the race.  

Lol, sounds like Egor was a sneaky guy a while back... 

Tracy


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the quads! 2 sets in one day...


----------



## PattySh (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the "litter" , wow they sure are cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. I should have taken a picture of her but never did. She was huge and you could tell she had at least triplets in there.


----------

